# Alum creek catfish



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Where is everybody catching them at? Shallow? Deep? North? South? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I always have luck up north. Pretty much any cove will have them in there though


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

I had some luck caught a few Thursday night but had no bites yesterday at big run cove and nobody else down there really did either I think one person caught one earlier in the day but that was it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I was up by Howard last night and only caught 1 up shallow on the main lake. I'm going to try way up in the coves tonight


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Never tried Howard or any further north


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I got this guy in a cove near Cheshire last year on stinky dough balls. I can't wait to get some decent ones this year. It's been slow for me so far.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Tried north of howard last night and it was slow. Caught 1 and had a few other bites but just nibbles wouldn't take it. Might have been on some smaller fish I'm not sure, but not very aggressive yet. Water was muddy and caught the one on cut shad. Was caught in a small cove just off the main creek channel where the depth went from deep to shallow in a hurry and was casted on the edge of the drop.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Well I think I found the cats! I lost one that was just as big as the two hogs I'm holding. It was non stop action this evening, they were all caught in a foot or less of water. When I set the hook on the fish I was pulling there heads out of the water. That's how shallow they were. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice job!!! What were they eating?


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Cut bait 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

How many fish were over 26 inches ? All good fish good job...


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

The two were, I caught one and the guy I was with that took the pics caught the other ones. I know the laws lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

How were you rigged up? Slip sinker? Bobber? Size hooks? I'm still learning and absorbing as much info as I go.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I wasn't trying to bash you ......just inform ...do it once no biggy...do it twice..I am not so nice ...looks like I need to get out...


----------



## TFOfishing (Feb 25, 2013)

The one fish limit is for channel cats over 28 inches, anyways. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> The two were, I caught one and the guy I was with that took the pics caught the other ones. I know the laws lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice catch.
Acording to the odnr the the slot is above 28 not 26. . Also, has the 6 channel cat limit always been in effect or is it new? I fish for them on rare occasions but dont keep them. It surprises me to see a limit on them, but no limit on blues or flatheads both of which are much more rare to come accrossed.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> How were you rigged up? Slip sinker? Bobber? Size hooks? I'm still learning and absorbing as much info as I go.


I was using a 4/0 circle hook on the bottom with a 1/2 ounce slip sinker. No bobber


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

TFOfishing said:


> The one fish limit is for channel cats over 28 inches, anyways.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what I thought


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TFOfishing (Feb 25, 2013)

They do add that the 6 channel cat limit is for lakes under 700 acres. In both cases, they limit taking large adults which is good. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

puge said:


> Nice catch.
> Acording to the odnr the the slot is above 28 not 26. . Also, has the 6 channel cat limit always been in effect or is it new? I fish for them on rare occasions but dont keep them. It surprises me to see a limit on them, but no limit on blues or flatheads both of which are much more rare to come accrossed.


I know in tourneys we keep 6 but were allowed up to 8 in are possession 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

puge said:


> Nice catch.
> Acording to the odnr the the slot is above 28 not 26. . Also, has the 6 channel cat limit always been in effect or is it new? I fish for them on rare occasions but dont keep them. It surprises me to see a limit on them, but no limit on blues or flatheads both of which are much more rare to come accrossed.


Thank you for the correction officer. Just don't report me to the SS


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

TFOfishing said:


> They do add that the 6 channel cat limit is for lakes under 700 acres. In both cases, they limit taking large adults which is good.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ah I read it wrong I thought it said 700 acres or more. Limits and slot limits are a very good thing. I don't fish for bass but it is good to see ohio catching up with other areas with slot limits, you can build a trophy fishery with all species when used correctly.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

puge said:


> Ah I read it wrong I thought it said 700 acres or more. Limits and slot limits are a very good thing. I don't fish for bass but it is good to see ohio catching up with other areas with slot limits, you can build a trophy fishery with all species when used correctly.


Is alum more than 700 acres?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes 3,387 acres


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy (Sep 10, 2013)

WHERE did you catch those beauties?? Was it along the Big Run cove?? I am taking my son up there this weekend, and would love to give him his first catfish catching experience, but want a place with high likelyhood ...like we all do!!

Thank you!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

BuckeyCat said:


> WHERE did you catch those beauties?? Was it along the Big Run cove?? I am taking my son up there this weekend, and would love to give him his first catfish catching experience, but want a place with high likelyhood ...like we all do!!
> 
> Thank you!


Alum creek north end but I doubt there there now. I caught them during the spawn


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

